# Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

Salam

I keep hearing about alot of institutes in Lahore but no one ever mentions the new medical college attached with Sheikh Zayed Hospital. Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al nahyan.
Anyone knows anything about it? Got my entry test on the 25th, wanna know if its a good private college.

toodles


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

First things first:

It's Non-UHS.
It does not have a building of it's own, students are forced to study in the same building as the nursing students.
The Hospital has a good reputation but, the college itself has not made it's mark. Actually Sheikh Zayed is popular because of it's hospital not, the medical college itself.
The fee is okay, not too low, not too high, considering there are colleges who charge almost 7-8 lakhs an year.
The *Supposed-Campus* along with the hospital is located in Main Lahore City, on the busiest roads of the city, Canal Bank Road. 
Faculty of SKZMC is not at par with UHS standards, they are less experienced than UHS teachers/Professors.


----------



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

Ahhh. So one shouldnt consider it at all? 
Doing bad in Mcat means you're completely out of chances for getting into the UHS affiliated Unis right?


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Whats your uhs aggregate?


----------



## Hadia (Sep 18, 2008)

It's affiliation is with University of the Punjab, if i am not wrong. Better world ranking as compare to UHS.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Its a good college!


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

I have heard its a pretty good college. Are you sure about the hostel part? ive heard they are really good and in a couple of years it is going to be in the government sector like RMC,KE etc.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Wrong info mate. I have friends there and they are not satisfied.

And well, Punjab university's home institution is FJMC not Sheikh Zayed. Sheikh Zayed is still a private institute and can never fall in category of KE and RMC.

And mate PU was a legend back in old times and had a reputation back then too and as you said the worldwide recognition. But, things are different now. Let's not get into it. To cut short, it is actually suffering a serious ailment of nepotism, corruption and lack of true EDUCATION. It does not have a ranking now in Pakistan and you're talking about the whole world.

It's like again the hospital has a good reputation but college doesn't hold a high regard. 

Like I said, they don't have a building of their own plus, I have personally met some professors of Basic Health Sciences of MBBS, they are like not even as much as half experienced as professors of UHS based colleges. You see when you are into this profession your criteria of judging an institute changes.

You should first consider the distance of the institute from your home. Secondly, the fee structure. Thirdly, necessary facilities like hostels, lecture halls, labs, air conditioners, cafeteria etc. And most importantly the faculty.

When I applied back in 2009, I got admission in almost every institution I applied to, CMH, FMH, Sharif, LMDC, UOL, Shalamar etc. I had selected Shalamar because it was nearest to my place, had everything as stated above. And the financial scholarships they grant every year was the biggest factor/attraction. And I don't regret making this decision.


----------



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

crap. Shalamar seems good. SKBZAN seemed whatever honestly, but I guess all seems good enough when you aren't getting admission elsewhere.
Sigh
Thank you anyways.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Actually, In my Opinion, Every college has some drawbacks, But it depends on the ratio between advantages and disadvantages for a student.

The Colleges that still stand out in my opinion are:

*UHS:*

_CMH, Shalamar, Wah, FMH and Sharif_*

Non-UHS:*

_Shifa, AMC, FUMC_

If you are in any one these colleges in Punjab, you're in safe hands.


----------



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

How much does the interview depend in FMH? out of topic but yeh. do you have any idea?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

KainatT said:


> How much does the interview depend in FMH? out of topic but yeh. do you have any idea?


i didnt find anywhere on fmh application form that they will be conducting any interview . .

never heard of fmh interview in previous years also .


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Interview is just a *Formality*.

Interview has nothing to do with Merit.


----------



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

anas90 said:


> i didnt find anywhere on fmh application form that they will be conducting any interview . .
> 
> never heard of fmh interview in previous years also .


Interview as in Aptitude test. sorry for that


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

hey guys..my aggregate is 75.02.can i get into fmh in bds??


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

axa19 said:


> hey guys..my aggregate is 75.02.can i get into fmh in bds??


Yes, you can easily, you can even get into CMH in BDS, provided you score well in their entry tests.


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

masterh said:


> Yes, you can easily, you can even get into CMH in BDS, provided you score well in their entry tests.


ohh i am not hopeful for that since cmh's test was bad and i scored pretty low!


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

masterh said:


> First things first:
> 
> It's Non-UHS.
> It does not have a building of it's own, students are forced to study in the same building as the nursing students.
> ...



Nevermind the UHS... this is under Punjab University.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

masterh said:


> First things first:
> 
> It's Non-UHS.
> It does not have a building of it's own, students are forced to study in the same building as the nursing students.
> ...


it's your first post masterh, on which i disagree to a great extent . .

Sheikh Zyaed & Shalamar started working in the same year i.e 2009 & in my opinion 
both are equally competing !

not being affiliated with UHS doesnt matter at all, it's enough for Sheikh Zyaed to be in affiliation with internationally renowned university of Pakistan i.e Punjab University.

If you thoroughly study prospectus, it's mentioned that a separate Shaikha Fatima Institute of Nursing & Health Sciences is devoted for nursing studies, having no concern with Sheikh Zyaed medical college campus.

It will definitely take time for sheikh zyaed to meet the standards up to par of Shifa or Cmh . . so no worries !

One of the best hospital of pakistan; Sheikh Zyaed offers almost every specialty & majority of its faculty members are Ph.D & M.Phil from foreign universities. :happy:


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

hey my aggregate for cmh is coming out to be 77.8. can i get in. and does anyone know of last years merit.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

You have a good chance,also depends,how you done in their entrance test.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

anas90 said:


> it's your first post masterh, on which i disagree to a great extent . .
> 
> Sheikh Zyaed & Shalamar started working in the same year i.e 2009 & in my opinion
> both are equally competing !
> ...


Oh nae yawr.. Mphil and ph.D are not the criteria for judging the faculty...
You see, every teacher at any medical college is either an mphil or a ph.D.. The criteria for distinguishing is the experience and the research papers in the name of that teacher, which they lack..

Secondly, yes, they are different.. The nursing school and the medical college.. But, there is NO, and I repeat NO building for the medical college students and they are forced to study in the nursing school building..

And they could have got themselves affiliated with UHS, since they are neighbours too, but they didn't apply for UHS affiliation because they don't meet UHS criteria and standards, having no building of their own..

In addition, PU had gone totally down and out in the past few years.. And, they stand nowhere in the national tally of outstanding and meritorious institutes.. People prefer GC over PU any day.. 

Hope that clarifies, Anas..


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

I myself visited Sheikh Zyaed medical college campus & nursing school .
there are separate buildings for medical college & nursing school . . 
then how can medical students be forced to study in nursing school?!
I didnt find solidarity in your point masterh ! #baffled

argument with proof ; do u know anybody in faculy members of Sheikh. Zyaed without reasonable experience and the research papers etc.??

Secondly did shalamar or all private medical colleges having faculty with a lot of experience and the research papers ?? if not, then why blame Sheikh. Zyaed only . .

& lastly; Sheikh Zyaed comes under the head of federal government .
they have no need to get affiliated with UHS . . Punjab University with which Sheikh Zyaed is affiliated, still holds a strong reputation in south asia.

Hope that clarifies from my side, masterh . . #rofl


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

& 1 more thing ; 
you said masterh : 'they don't meet UHS criteria and standards thats why didnt get affiliation with uhs.'
i'm having laugh on your point . . #laugh

Just imagine; private medical colleges of third class standard like Akhtar Saeed & Continental etc got affiliated with UHS few years back & an institute attached with one of the best hospital of pakistan i.e Sheikh Zyaed not meeting UHS criteria and standards . . simply impossible ! #shocked


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

I'm SORRY for saying Akhtar Saeed to be the third class standard college in above post . . i dont have its info & on visiting its website, i didnt find it a bad 1 .


----------



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeh. Akhtar Saeed seems nice.
any idea abt the fee structure of Akhtar Saeed and Rashid Latif?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

KainatT said:


> Yeh. Akhtar Saeed seems nice.
> any idea abt the fee structure of Akhtar Saeed and Rashid Latif?


here is the link of Akhtar Saeed fee structure mentioned on their website:
Fee Structure

its almost 6,70,000 of 1st year . . too much #baffled .
RLMC dont mentions fee structure on their website, a student told my uncle that it is same as of Akhtar Saeed . . #shocked


----------



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

Crap. 

Thank You!


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Rashid Latif I asked the admin about it...it is 670,000 for 1st year.


----------

